# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Новогодние вкусняшки 2016!

## Уралочка

*Ну что же, наконец то я могу Вас порадовать новогодними вкусняшками!!!!
Встречайте!!!!!
*
*1. Новогодний игроХИТ!!!*

*Выборы деда Мороза – это вам не депутатские выборы. 
Чтобы народ поверил кандидату должно быть все серьезно! 
Будет и очень быстрая новогодняя агитация, и предвыборные шоу- программы, 
и обращение к сказочному электорату на языке скороговорки.

Будет вам и три свежих хита - «Ёлочки» на новый лад- просто взорвут зал! (студийные аудиозаписи) - аналог бабушек - это крутоооо!!!!!!*


*В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление, СТУДИЙНЫЕ записи, ВИДЕО.**(длительность 15 - 20 минут.. блок МАССОВЫЙ - задействованы ВСЕ!!!)
*
Стоимость комплекта *1500р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

[img]http://*********su/6430929m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6436049m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6437073m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6425809m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

*2. Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору.* 

*Некоторые новогодние корпоративы достойны того, 
чтобы прямо в зале был снят супер-хитовый клип на зимнюю тему. 

Заверяю, 7 ярких звезд, которые станут участниками этого теле-шоу, 
гарантировано станут звездами ютьюба и родного коллектива.*

*В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление, СТУДИЙНАЯ запись, ВИДЕО.(длительность 7 - 10 минут..)*

*Стоимость комплекта 900р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

[img]http://*********su/6464720m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6470864m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

*3. Застольное развлечение* 

Новая вкусная застолочка, посвященная символу наступающего года подарит вам, 
как минимум, 10 минут веселья за столом. 
Умело направленные вами гости расскажут сами : какая она… эта красная обезьяна? 
Веселая или лиричная? Хозяйственная или транжира? Верная или вертихвостка? 


В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление.[/B]
Стоимость *500р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

[img]http://*********su/6436053m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6435029m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6482132m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6483156m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

*4. ОНли НЕОНли! - Ты КТО?!!!*

Всем известно, что именно труд сотворил человека из обезьяны. 
Интересно, каким видом деятельности занималась обезьяна, которая превратилась в Челентано? 

А что любили делать прародительницы Маши Малиновской , Жерара Депардье и Владимира Шаинского? 
А какие подвиги надо совершить, чтобы капризная обезьяна была с вами весь год ласковой? 
Ответы внутри блока!

В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление., *ВИДЕО.*(длительность 15 - 20 минут)

Стоимость комплекта *1200р*. 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

[img]http://*********su/6464724m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6467796m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6429911m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6466775m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6463703m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

*5. Секунда до волшебства.*

В новогоднюю ночь каждый из нас вспоминает о том, что он все - таки до сих пор немного ребенок… 
пусть и с багажом лет за плечами. 

Именно с боем курантов вера в то, что чудо произойдет, становится сильнее. 
Как раз об этом красивый лирический тост (с элементами волшебства, конечно  :Blush2: )

В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление., *ВИДЕО.(*длительность 3 минуты)

Стоимость комплекта *500р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

[img]http://*********su/6473961m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6464745m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6469865m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

*6. Ни дня без клубнички или притяжение по-взрослому.*

А вы знаете, что такое «Клубника по-взрослому?» 
Не буду объяснять..., пусть останется интригой.  :Grin: 

В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление, *ВИДЕО*.(длительность 10 минут..)

Стоимость комплекта *1000р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

[img]http://*********su/6479082m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6461674m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********su/6478058m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6455530m.jpg[/img]

----------

Ленчик Елена (03.04.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

*7. АКЦИЯ НА ОПТОВОЕ ПРИОБРЕТЕНИЕ + ПОДАРОК!!!*

*Если вы покупаете все выставленные игровые моменты сразу:*

*1. Новогодний игроХит* *1500р*
*2. Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору* - *900р*
*3. Застольное развлечение* - *500р.*
*4. ОНли НЕОНли! - Ты КТО?!!! - 1200р*
*5. Секунда до волшебства -* *500р.*
*6. Ни дня без клубнички или притяжение по-взрослому - 1000р*

*ЭКОНОМИТЕ 1000р.*  *
и получаете бесплатно, в подарок Новогодние болтаЙки.*

*Стоимость 6-ти блоков 4600 + подарок.*

----------

гунька (19.12.2015)

----------


## Уралочка

*На этом видео новогодние блоки, которые Вы можете приобрести. МК в Уфе.*

----------

гунька (19.12.2015)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Леночка! СПАСИБО!!! Новогодние корпоративы я отработаю на УРА!!! Твои новогодние программы - просто СУПЕР!!! БЕРУ В РАБОТУ ВСЕ!!! Абсолютно все блоки!!! Уверяю вас, друзья - я ооочень привередлива в выборе сценариев! Я хочу от души рекомендовать программы Леночки как начинающим ведущим, так и метрам(коим я и являюсь по сути!) Материал удобен в исполнении,не напряжен аксессуарами, весел для наших клиентов! НЕ ОБИДИТ НИКОГО ИЗ ГУЛЯЮЩИХ!!! Леночка, ты просто прекрасный игромастер! Говорю не как подруга, а как просто ведущая Марина Дудник! (Безмерно привередливая и докапывающаяся до мелочей ведущая))))))))))))) Еще раз спасибо Елене за мастеркласс в Уфе! Участницей которого я была с огромным удовольствием!!!!

----------


## Татка Натка

А вы знаете, друзья мои, Уралочка-то выросла... Уральская Елена - мастер совершенно нового уровня! Видела блоки вживую - беру, не раздумывая ни секунды. Мега качественные записи (и ура - не надо заморачиваться, что не попадешь в ноты и самый безголосый гость почувствует себя вокалистом)))), грамотно проработанные подводки и финалки, а про шоу-содержимое я просто молчу.. Это ржач, как всегда неожиданный и так всем знакомый)))) Для меня важно было отсутствие реквизита или самый его минимум. Я получила гораздо больше, чем смогу обработать за один новогодний сезон  и это СЧАСТЬЕ! Лен, спасибо тебе))))

----------


## Славинская Светлана Алекс

Здравствуйте Елена! . я хочу заказать : Фокусы, ботаника, малахова, япония, если не повторяются... ценА? завтра оплачу...

----------


## Синкевич Марина

Здравствуйте, Елена. Готова оплатить блок Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору

Уже оплатила последние цифры № счета 7884. С нетерпением жду встречи с вашим творчеством.

----------


## Лимонад

Елена,здравствуйте!беру всё оптом,адрес bloxina.m@mail.ru пласт карта 5923.оплачу после обеда.

----------


## tatata2015

Вчера приобрела блок "однажды в студеную зимнюю пору". Сегодня хорошо его рассмотрела.Итак, что можно сказать... это интересно, не сложно в исполнении, ново, зажигательно, не слишком долго, как раз то, что нужно и самое главное для меня - безреквизитно! В общем - классно. Спасибо, Елена.

----------


## надюща

Елена,добрый вечер!Сейчас оплачу "Хулиганские страсти"1400.Моя карта *******5598.Отправьте,пожалуйста,на электроннyю почту  nadin14.01@mail.ruА еще вопрос:прошлогодние блоки 2015 новогодние можно использовать в этом году?Я имею ввиду не про символ года-козу?

----------


## Леди N

Купила весь новогодний блок ВКУСНЯШКИ- 2016))))! Очень достойная работа Елены Уралочки- профессионального ведущего, да ещё ПОЮЩЕГО, да ещё ТАНЦУЮЩЕГО, а КАК ...ПРИДУМЫВАЮЩЕГО!!)) Этот материал- абсолютно на любой вкус- есть и трогательность и юмор, и озорство- фривольность) Игра слов- великолепная! Музыкальный подбор- на высоте как всегда....ОООчень понравилась подача "Останусь"+ "Хочешь"...А ещё приятно (благодаря видео- файлам) посмотреть на прошедшие семинары. И здесь тоже хочется сказать комплимент- костюм ПЕДАГОГА очень хорош- стильно, красиво. Купленный материал будем использовать и на взрослых и на подростковых и на семейных и на молодёжных новогодниках, а ещё и на улице- в саму новогоднюю ночь. Спасибо, уважаемый автор. Удачи в творчестве- во всех ЕГО проявлениях!!!)))))

----------


## Margoska

Добрый день.
У меня такая ситуация: Шеф на работе дал задание провести корпоратив собственными силами, без привлечения людей со стороны, можно ли не профессионалу, используя ваши вкусняшки, качественно провести мероприятие? А то премии не видать!

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день.
> У меня такая ситуация: Шеф на работе дал задание провести корпоратив собственными силами, без привлечения людей со стороны, можно ли не профессионалу, используя ваши вкусняшки, качественно провести мероприятие? А то премии не видать!


Здравствуйте. Да, конечно - легко! Часто не всегда понятно описание конкурса, а в моих комплектах видео. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Margoska

Ещё вопросик, а вы пришлете диск с записями, или нужно будет откуда  то скачивать?

----------


## Уралочка

> Ещё вопросик, а вы пришлете диск с записями, или нужно будет откуда  то скачивать?


Как только денежки поступят на счёт, Вы получите ссылки на скачивание материала. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Margoska

Спасибо, сегодня понесу начальнику на утверждение, что из блоков он выберет, то бухгалтерия и оплатит.

----------


## mnbi

Добрый день Елена. Подскажите возможно использовать в этом году  новогодние блоки 2015  года и входит ли в Душ ми так же в новую цену 1500 за 2 блока

----------


## maruxaya

сегодня оплатила все блоки ,жду с нетерпением! С номера карты •••• 8877

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день Елена. Подскажите возможно использовать в этом году  новогодние блоки 2015  года и входит ли в Душ ми так же в новую цену 1500 за 2 блока


Здравствуйте. Да - можно. Они универсальны и не привязаны к символу года. ДушМи не идёт в подарок. с ув. Елена.

----------


## mnbi

Елена подскажите, а как можно приобрести Душ Ми

----------


## maruxaya

Прочла весь материал, очень понравилось! Порадовало то, что все без громоздкого реквизита,не затянуто, легко, непринужденно и весело! Особое спасибо за видеоролики, новичкам они очень помогают ,по ним ориентируешься как нужно подавать данный материал.СПАСИБО!

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Привет)) оплатила Лобанова на карту masterpr@mail.ru ЖДУУУУ ))))

----------


## Лимонад

Елена,уже "пустила в ход"  конкурс "однажды в студеную зимнюю пору" на корпоратив "25 лет налоговой службы"прошел весело!!!))))

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Спасибо,  скоро буду читать))

----------


## gmia

Добрый День! Скажите пожалуйста, а можно оплатить за опт на кошелек вебмани, а то на карту с вебмани комиссия большая?

----------


## Margoska

Здравствуйте Елена! оплатила все блоки с карты •••• 6615. Жду с нетерпением.

----------


## Уралочка

Кто оплатил, ссылочки в личке!!! Зажигательных новогодников Вам!!!!! с ув. Елена.

----------


## Helenflor

Елена, здравствуйте. Посоветуйте, что из этих блоков подойдет сугубо женской компании(воспитателям детского сада) Спасибо.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, здравствуйте. Посоветуйте, что из этих блоков подойдет сугубо женской компании(воспитателям детского сада) Спасибо.


Здравствуйте. Для ТОЛЬКО женской компании подойдёт: "Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору! , "Новогодний игроХИТ" (можно убрать Д.М и то же самое проделать только со снегурочкой, хотя... в детском саду играют роль мороза воспитатели - легко) , "Бабушки зажигай" кстати - зайдут просто бомбовки!!!! "ОНли НЕОНЛи", застольное развлечение!!!! Да всЁ Кроме клубнички. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*Представляю Вашему вниманию ВСЁ, что связано с востоком, с индией.*

*"Индийские частушки или смех по восточному."    
и  " Индийская сказка"* 

Как мы раньше жили без «фэн-шуя»? Мучение было, а не жизнь. 
Вся мебель стояла неправильно, зеркала висели не там, а на кроватях, поставленных не по «фэн-шую», не было никакого секса. 
Вот почему у всех женщин болела голова.)))))) Хм... о чём это я? Разберёмся!!!!!!!

в комплект входит подробное описание двух игровых блоков , 
музыкальная подборка + студийные записи частушек. *(ВИДЕО НЕТ)*

*Стоимость комплекта 800р.*  за оба блока.

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

[IMG]http://*********su/6716840.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/6728107.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Спасибо, всё получила, в работе :Smile3:

----------

Уралочка (06.12.2015)

----------


## Margoska

Спасибо огромное, получила! Изучаю!

----------


## smile51

Добрый вечер, Елена! Перевела денюжку за Новогодний хит и Однажды в студеную зимнюю пору! Очень жду! Ваши работы всегда использую ооочень активно! Как сдаются женщины и необычное свидание - просто бомбы моего вечера всегда!!!И куда я их только не использовала, и юбилеи, и свадьбы, и выпускные и корпоративы, а теперь и на выборы снегурки - тоже)))

----------

Уралочка (11.12.2015)

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый вечер, Елена! Перевела денюжку за Новогодний хит и Однажды в студеную зимнюю пору! Очень жду! Ваши работы всегда использую ооочень активно! Как сдаются женщины и необычное свидание - просто бомбы моего вечера всегда!!!И куда я их только не использовала, и юбилеи, и свадьбы, и выпускные и корпоративы, а теперь и на выборы снегурки - тоже)))


Безумно приятно,что работаете на моём материале. Спасибо. Ссылочки выслала. Ярких,весёлых Вам корпоративов!!! с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

> *Если вы покупаете все выставленные игровые моменты сразу:*
> 
> *1. Новогодний игроХит* *1500р*
> *2. Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору* - *900р*
> *3. Застольное развлечение* - *500р.*
> *4. ОНли НЕОНли! - Ты КТО?!!! - 1200р*
> *5. Секунда до волшебства -* *500р.*
> *6. Ни дня без клубнички или притяжение по-взрослому - 1000р*[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


*ВНИМАНИЕ!!!!!* *Уже скоро все начнём работать на новогодниках.*
*АКЦИЯ!!!! С СЕГОДНЯШНЕГО ДНЯ!!!!!*

*При покупке блоков за 4600 в подарок:*
1. Новогодние болтайки
2. Индийская сказка.
3. Индийские частушки или смех по восточному.
*Спешите!!!!!*

----------


## Уралочка

> *ВНИМАНИЕ!!!!!* *Уже скоро все начнём работать на новогодниках.*
> *АКЦИЯ!!!! С СЕГОДНЯШНЕГО ДНЯ!!!!!*
> 
> *При покупке блоков за 4600 в подарок:*
> 1. Новогодние болтайки
> 
> *Спешите!!!!!*


*НОВОГОДНЯЯ АКЦИЯ!!!!!!  ВСЕ ИГРОВЫЕ БЛОКИ ЗА 2500р!!!!!*

----------


## tat.pe2009

Леночка,спасибо огромное за Вашу фантазию и креативность!! Все новогодние блоки,буквально порвали зал,восторг,полный восторг!!!!! Леночка,любимая моя мастерица, творец праздника,пусть всё у Вас в новом году будет замечательно!!! Здоровья,добра и счастья ВАМ!!!!!

----------

Уралочка (02.01.2016)

----------


## Марьяя

С Новым годом!!!Елена, огромное СПАСИБО за ваше творчество.Все приобретенные игровые блоки сработали на "Ура". Мои любимчики: "Однажды в студеную зимнюю пору...", "Секунда до волшебства". "Секунда" действительно волшебная вещь-зал всегда слушал, замирал и в конце монолога всегда раздавался шквал аплодисментов.

----------

Уралочка (05.01.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

*НОВОГОДНЯЯ РАСПРОДАЖА!! УСПЕЙ КУПИТЬ ПОКА АКЦИЯ!!!*
*
КОМПЛЕКТ ЗА за 3000р*

1.Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору. 
2.Клубничка по взрослому 
3.Секунда до волшебства. 
4.Бодрый дедушка мороз. 
5.Кастинг снегурочек. 
6.Новогодний застольный интерактив. 
7.Новый год со вкусом детства. 
8.Чокалка гадалка. 
9.Болтайки новогодние. 
10.Новогодние приметы.
*

2 КОМПЛЕКТ ПОЛНЫЙ* *за 4000р*. 

1.Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору. 
2.Клубничка по взрослому 
3.Секунда до волшебства. 
4.Бодрый дедушка мороз. 
5.Кастинг снегурочек. 
6.Новогодний застольный интерактив. 
7.Новый год со вкусом детства. 
8.Чокалка гадалка. 
9.Болтайки новогодние.
11.Новогодний игроХИТ (со студийками)
12.Новогодний заводила.
13.Новогодняя кутерьма
14.Студийная запись ДушМи.

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

